# Need help for Police Clearance



## Prantika Das (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi All,

I need to get my police clearance from Poland can please some one help me with below questions:

Please Translate and let me know,what I need to fill in:
1.Nazwa i adres podmiotu kierującego
zapytanie oraz numer urządzenia
słuŜącego do automatyczneg:
2.Nazwisko rodowe(Translation:Famil Name)->Should I put my surname?
3.Nazwisko (w tym przybrane)(Translation:Surname Including Adoptive)->Is it different from the above one
4.Wskazanie postępowania, w związku z którym zachodzi potrzeba uzyskania informacji o osobie (Translation:Indication of the proceedings, in connection with which there is a need to obtain information about a person)->What should I fill here
5.Zakres danych, które mają być przedmiotem informacji o osobie(Translation:The scope of data that are to be the subject of information about a person)->What should I fill here
6.What is meant by below and what should I choose:
Rodzaj danych , które mają być przedmiotem informacji o osobie:****) 1. Kartoteka karna 2. Kartoteka nieletnich 3. Kartoteka osób pozbawionych wolności oraz poszukiwanych listem gończym 

Regards
Prantika


----------

